# New 2012 Chevy 2500HD Duramax Crewcab 6.5 bed 4x4. Western Wideout or V Plow?



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok guys here is my question. Pulled the trigger last month on a new 2012 chevy 2500 Duramax Crewcab. Love the truck in every way. I really want the western wideout. Just unsure if the 900 or so pounds will be to much weight for my truck because of the Duramax engine. It does not have the snow plow package from the factory, but the front axle gvrw is 5200 lb. What all does the plow package option consist of ? If not the wideout I would consider a western V-Plow....


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

It would be interesting to see how much front the axle weight is with the empty truck and the Duramax. 
That should tell you how much weight you could add.


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

FWIW, I have a 2006 Dmax Crewcab Shortbed 2500HD and I have an 8.5' Meyer Super V2 on it without any issue and it weighs in around 940lbs+ from what I recall. I do not run any suspension helpers, simply crank the torsion bars a few turns and it holds it just fine.
That being said, I do have the Snow Plow Prep Package but truthfully all that adds is a larger alternator, trans cooler and typically the wiring for a roof light with an upfitter switch. The front axle in your truck is actually rated higher than mine as my door sticker says 4670lbs. and I recall hearing that GM went to a larger axle rating in the newer trucks.
In the end...I would think you will be fine but I would verify with a dealer that you are not going to void the warranty by adding a plow to a truck that does not have the GM Plow Prep Package, because they will deny claims.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Your front axle weight would be either 6000 or 6200....I would go with the WideOutThumbs Up


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

The plow prep gets you a wider Torsion Bar.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

kubotazd21;1373303 said:


> Ok guys here is my question. Pulled the trigger last month on a new 2012 chevy 2500 Duramax Crewcab. Love the truck in every way. I really want the western wideout. Just unsure if the 900 or so pounds will be to much weight for my truck because of the Duramax engine. It does not have the snow plow package from the factory, but the front axle gvrw is 5200 lb. What all does the plow package option consist of ? If not the wideout I would consider a western V-Plow....


No offense, but you should have gone with a plow prep truck. Gm plow prep includes 10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, Provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller, Skid Plate Package and increased Front Gross Axle Weight Rating. That gives you the 6000lbs front axle rating. and Duramax trucks get dual 125 amp alternators.

Plus, most plow mfgs usually say that the vehicle must be equipped with plow prep in the first place. Western's Quickmatch will only let you pickt the 6000lbs front end and metions plow prep as a requirement.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

If the control arm hex holes are the same diameter you may still be able to add the wider torsion bars.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

kubotazd21;1373303 said:


> Ok guys here is my question. Pulled the trigger last month on a new 2012 chevy 2500 Duramax Crewcab. Love the truck in every way. I really want the western wideout. Just unsure if the 900 or so pounds will be to much weight for my truck because of the Duramax engine. It does not have the snow plow package from the factory, but the front axle gvrw is 5200 lb. What all does the plow package option consist of ? If not the wideout I would consider a western V-Plow....


Have you ever had a V plow 
You need see what type plowing you are doing 
If you have lots of long driveways Vplow will work the best in deep snow 
I own V plows and have Str8 Plows And V plow will out work any other plow on the market
With V plow you can V and scoop and L-R windrow or 1/2 scoop1/2windrow
With wideout you can L-R windrow and Scoop
Your Chevy will handle it


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

So what you get? Pictures please.


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have not pulled the trigger yet on a new plow. Need to sell my 7 1/2 first. Looking at a super nice 9 footer. When I get it I will post some new pics.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

kubotazd21;1381496 said:


> Have not pulled the trigger yet on a new plow. Need to sell my 7 1/2 first. Looking at a super nice 9 footer. When I get it I will post some new pics.


How about some pics of your old plow.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

hey Kubota... my dealer told me without the plow package no warranty. with the package no problem. you better ask your dealer.


----------

